# Handle, Name and Age



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Let's find out who is who or not! List your handle, name and age.

Danny Mac......Dan MacFarlane.....59


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

What brought this on? You had a birthday and want to see just how many of us are gettin' old?! 

Mrs. B - - - - - - - Betty - - - - - - - - 59


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Spots and Dots........Clint..........29


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Tropicalsun....Rob.....43


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*For What Use??*

*For what use? Recruiting or identity theft? :biggrin: *


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

DallasRick, Richard Rice, 47 next Wednesday ( and a Granddaddy this morning )


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Livininlogs..........Bill Kristof ....52


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

MattK...Matthew Kiel...27



dallasrick said:


> ( and a Granddaddy this morning )


Congrats!


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

FormerHR..... Ryan..... 32


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

shanegair shane gair 33


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Wow!*



dallasrick said:


> DallasRick, Richard Rice, 47 next Wednesday ( and a Granddaddy this morning )


*************************************
*congratulations Richard*​


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga...Jim Doyle....525 (in Dog Years...you do the math...it's too depressing to me.)

Congrats, Rick...and give the doxie a pat for the old guy..


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

freeloader...jay...27


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

Hook 'Em and Bevo&Pevo Danny R Kr----- Age 40


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

Anomaly....Robert Young......35


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Spotsndots.....Jim Wolf.....40


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

WHITE CAP Lowell Rogers 57


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Charlie...60.., Major congrats Rick!!!!! 2cool


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

seawings....Richard Landrum....61 (hav'in fun and feel'in like a 16 year old)


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mark Keller 42


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

allicat.....trudy....52 last week... and congrats rick!!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

lioness-270, Robbie Anne (Robs) Over 50, Under 60 a little. LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Trouthunter is Martin and he's 49

TH


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

MT Stringer - Mike - 57.6


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

.6 ? 

Bob - 59 1/3 :tongue: 

Congrats, Rick!!!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Brew/Chef Jeff.....Jeff Towle.....42, for about 2 more weeks

Congrats on the new addition Rick!!!

Jeff


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mastercylinder .... bruce .... 49 (i swear i still feel 22, though)

"mastercylinder" come from the old _felix the cat_ cartoon. "the master cylinder" was one of felix's arch-enemies. i know very little about cars or brakes.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Cap-N-Red Red Childers 67yrs young (maybe not) my mind keeps making appointments my body can't keep


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Kelly W 29 yrs





















OK, 40 . lol

Kelly


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

*Me*

DawnPatrol... Mark Wiesenborn... one month to go for the big Five-Oh


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Barrett - Barrett Orsak - 26


----------



## Echoduck (Jul 21, 2004)

Echoduck - Rob Echols - 41


----------



## DrP (Jul 21, 2006)

Gary - 44


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

expressfish is Eric---36 named after model of my boat, aquasport 222 expressfisherman


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

PortAlto - Annette - 49


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

Crawdaddy - Kevin - 51


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

raw10628.......Ryan......23


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Ray.........46


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

FC - Mark Conway - 69


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

British Slave - Bill - 58


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Ninja ZX9R rida ________ Treb 23


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> FC - Mark Conway - 69


You sure got a purty mouth:rotfl:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Beer4bait people call me by my middle name 4, 39 years old.

Alex


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

*big jimmie*

jimmie anderson big 50 in dec.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

luv2fish
Laura Ann....42
Congratulations Papa Rick....


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Yakfisher = Reed Dickerson, 32 years young


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Full Stringer -> Pat -> 49.7


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

dlmarinaman Dwayne Von Schmidt AKA DVS and I'm only 14593 days old,, now do the math with that one.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

dlmarinaman said:


> dlmarinaman Dwayne Von Schmidt AKA DVS and I'm only 14593 days old,, now do the math with that one.


39.980821917808219178082191780822 :biggrin:


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Railman......Frank Furlow 59 today !!


----------



## BullRedWoman (May 31, 2006)

*just me*

Bullredwoman, Margie Carroll, age 40


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Fender Bender - Ron Shelton - I,ll be 52 in Feb. Can't see anymore got a beer gut now,can't remember anything but my hearing is much better.When i was 20 and someone told me to shut up i thought thay said stand up.Now i Just shut up it just hurts to much to stand up.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters............ Mark... 39 till Oct 12th..


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

SpeckReds Gary Shelton 37


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Walkin' Jack. Jack Moncrief. 62 going on 12


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

berto Albert 23


----------



## POC Mullet (Jun 29, 2004)

poc mullet howard 55


----------



## Sunbird (Apr 5, 2005)

Roger Coday 62


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

cclayton01....collin 23


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

ripleyb...Donnie...42 till nov.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

TomCat = Tom Atkins...58 and starting to fade.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Kim 32


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Tommy... 46

Now if 40 is the new 30 and 30 is the new 20....well I guess I'm 26 !!! That's more better.lol


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

Windjammer, Gary, 66


----------



## FlatsHooker (Aug 1, 2006)

Flats-Hooker Name= Shiner Bock = 31 Scorpio


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

78 and I'm gonna be here forever....I'll never, never, never, never, never (aka Winston Churchill) go away. 

There is just too many things that I have not yet done and I am determined to do 'em all.:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Handle: J L Dunn
Real Handle: J L Dunn


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

wading_fool - Darrin Toney - 38


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Melon/Charles/47

Me

My alum. boat

Me

Me

My spoiled dawg.

My three fishing buddies.

Anything else Mac?


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*Melon, when you get tired of that silly lipton tea avatar, use this.*



Melon said:


> Melon/Charles/47
> 
> Me
> 
> ...


Heh,
Rick


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

ComeFrom? (meaning "do you know where I'm coming from?") Name: John. Age: 54. Status: still horny CF?


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Chuck.......will be 33 on the 14th


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Chuck Richey- 34 Years old and suprised I made it this long.........................


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Redfish Bayrat.....Bo Bonorden 52 and sending all my money to TLU.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Chuck (really original, I know!!).....Chuck....58 (it was really hard to type that number!)


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Aggie91 - Preston - 47 I think. I ran outa fingers & toes to do the math


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Jim....crowding 64.


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

dirtracer1.......bruce (bf)......53. my mind doesn't feel a day older than 35, and my body doesn't feel a day older than 53 (kidney cancer survivor.....so far, knock on wood  )


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

6mile....Len V....32


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Scm- Sometimes "goose" And Other Times Steve M. - 37years


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Troy Wedgeworth.....38 years young


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

DANO,..Daniel,.. 44, derived DANO from "Book'em Dano",.... the ability of "Catch and Release" and not the "Finned" type.


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

Anastacio "Andy" Cervantes...."Andrespurplerain" 45...


----------



## D.O.C.BOY (Aug 19, 2006)

D.O.C.BOY for dumb old country boy AKA (KOOKIE) LOUIS COOK 54 AND HOLDING...ONLY MY BRIDE.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

ELF62...Ed Finley...43


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*Fishhogg*

FISHHOGG **nickname my friend Mark gave me when I stepped into his slot while he was unhooking his fish in the middle of a fish catching frenzy

Greg Bogle 46


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Vjer and Vjer1...*

Vhiktur Mharteeniz...awn dee dhown heel syde ob phiphtee...elohel


----------



## ABEL (Aug 28, 2006)

DUHH!! Abel ( A BULL ) De Leon , Jr .. 39. Native TEXAN!


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Tiderunner (ride it in and chase it out) Jimbo 40


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

300x brandon s. 19


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Hogpaw - Phillip - 41


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

FOF or Monte W (43), for at least the next 24.5 day's. 

But I act like I'm 21...just ask my wife. Well, then again don't!


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

backlasher......Larry....just turned 60


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Wingnut Ricky 45 Till Dec


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

David Warner 52


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Oppps sorry I was late........

Stargazer....Fred.... 52


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Greg............Right in the middle of 44.


----------



## DIRTY WATER KUSTOMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Dirty Water Kustoms.........clinton C.........26....


----------



## CisternAggie (Aug 16, 2005)

CisternAggie - Tim Kozelsky - 41.. my grandma is 104... hope I got that gene!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Shallow Minded - Steve - 49 this month...~ACK!~


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Gary-Gary. 48


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Les - 54


----------



## fredfarmer (Aug 3, 2006)

fredfarmer - Joe - 31 till OCT


----------



## slamthis (Oct 20, 2005)

Slamthis.... Sidney Moore 39, pushing 23 real hard.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

jason - 29 going on 90


----------



## Shorty Bang Bang (May 6, 2005)

Shorty Bang Bang Len Knox - 41


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

notoj-- Troy, 34 for 3 more weeks............


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

Allene 36


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Tommy... 46
> 
> Now if 40 is the new 30 and 30 is the new 20....well I guess I'm 26 !!! That's more better.lol


You dont look a day over 45..........................


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

pat p
texasdux
fishin chick
theworstfishermanever
JAFO

pat patterson-39
:slimer:


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

das71198 --- Darrell --- 36yrs


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

seapro - Steve - 50 yrs young


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Mrschasintail=Tina - 39 til Sep. 14th. And I don't want to talk about it!


----------



## the forrest walker (Aug 15, 2005)

*Older*

Tom Walker, age 66. Capt Forrest's dad, taught him all i know and he still don't know nothing.. tfw


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Ibeafireman....John Leggio.....38


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

boomgoon....jeff...43


----------



## Jim-Bo (Jun 14, 2005)

Jim-Bo----Jim Nowlin-----63


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm just a bill.
Yes, I'm only a bill.
And I'm sitting here on Capitol Hill.
Well, it's a long, long journey
To the capital city.
It's a long, long wait
While I'm sitting in committee,
But I know I'll be a law some day
At least I hope and pray that I will
But today I am still just a bill.



escaped from a mental institution


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*age*

Capt. Wayne.......63....And I feel it......But boy, I've had a good ride so far.......


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

jackcu----------jack curry---48. lot of imagination huh lol


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

David Smith age 52 rio frio


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I guess I'll jump on the wagon here. 
coachlaw - Sandy Law, 33, Angleton


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

was birthed in a cabin, my cost at birth was 2 stake's and a fifth of hooch.
I feel like 105, look like 55 and am 65, am called Terry G.
p.s its all true ceptin the lookin part....


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

Scott, age 38


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Nice*

LAGUNASHUPE, better known as Jode Shupe, felt 25 before this weekend now feel 55, but I am 35. Hopefully next week I will feel 25 again.

Native HOUSTONIAN TOO...


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Don Savage, 52 but will be 53 on the 24th. Hold the presents until I get back from vacation, lol


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Carlos Villarreal, aka osobrujo, 52


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

troy merrill is actually Troy Merrill and he is 37.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

baldhunter-Mike,49,will be middle aged 50 next month.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

texacajun- Mike V. - 35 til later this month. Texacajun came from the combination of two people becoming one....me the Texan....my wife the Cajun...thus Texacajun. But let it be known, I am and always will be...an American!!!!! Nothing but Stars and Stripes for me and my house!!!

Mike


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Stuart, better known as Stuart. Turned 43 last month.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

baldhunter said:


> baldhunter-Mike,49,will be middle aged 50 next month.


LOL, somebody once told me that 50 is only middle aged if you're going to live to be 100! :rotfl:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> LOL, somebody once told me that 50 is only middle aged if you're going to live to be 100! :rotfl:


but, i think most of us are planning on doing just that. you've got to be optimistic. :biggrin:


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

*Debra...better known as blonde_fishbait...putting the finishing touches on 38 fantastic years!*


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

Terry Sadler------63 young


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

MichaelBaranowski............Michael............29
my name is my handle cause that is who I am and I have nothing to hide.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> MichaelBaranowski............Michael............29
> *my name is my handle cause that is who I am* *and I have nothing to hide*.


Hmmmm.... so WHY is it we can't see your face in your avatar?! :rotfl:


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

For a while here I thought only that old reprobate, Red, was going to be the only person older than me.
Darrell-62


----------



## gripper (Jun 7, 2004)

gripper - that's like grip and not gripe.....I'm Paul at the fantastic age of 58.

I was told years ago that it's not the years but the miles that makes you look and feel old. Well, I'm beginning to smoke a bit and stall on some take-offs but I continue to fish like I'm still 25.....ok....39.


----------



## nwscc (Jul 24, 2006)

nwscc

www.nwscc.com

David ...35


----------



## TC47 (Sep 4, 2006)

TC47 Eddie Golden 59


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

Mary Ann - 25 with 34 years of experience

www.smithpointbaitcamp.com

ladyfish


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

noo-noo Ken Sabin 46


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Corky......Chris Miller......32.......


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Lesto... Les Tompkins.... 46 Today!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Brian Bridges....27


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Earl Mathis
35


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*corey*

corey d ---------31


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Russ 55 and a native Texan


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*TeamAfishindo*

charles taylor 43 til december and santa will bring me another


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

*Good one Mrs. B!!!:cheers: *



Mrs Backlasher said:


> Hmmmm.... so WHY is it we can't see your face in your avatar?! :rotfl:


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

texaggie2007;Ryan;21


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Fish Aholic- Jason- Age 21


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Castaway Kay = Karan (Kay) Porter - 40 till October 13 - grandmother of two, raising one of them. NOT a NATIVE Texan... but I got here as quick as I could!!

By the way.. Castaway Kay is actually a ripoff of Castaway Cay, Disney's private Island, one of the stops on Disney Cruise Lines. Just somewhere I wanna go one day and it sounded good for a fishing board handle.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

blonde_fishbait said:


> *Good one Mrs. B!!!:cheers: *


Yall are a tough crowd. I will see if any of the photos from this last weekend are better.


----------



## hdpifish2 (Aug 11, 2005)

hdpifish2 Harvey P. 50


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Boat..... John Michael.... 54


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

Steve Page, 28


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Dr. Krol..........Dennis Krolczyk.........53 til 13 Oct.


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

*say what?*

Pescador Viejo Loco, Mark Moore San Antonio, Texas 65 going on 30


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

85LoneStar Scott 42
I think all of this is in my profile?


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Aaron Dees 336 Dog Years Old!I'm still chasin cats!


----------



## skurkp (Jan 29, 2005)

skurkpKurk Petersen----39-----cypress, texas


----------



## saltyj (Aug 11, 2005)

Saltyj- Josh 24


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Sea Aggie - Rick - 37


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Night Trout - - - Stephen - - - 27


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Brad....and I'm 126 dog years younger that ChiefCharlie.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Bountyhunter......Derek......45


----------



## txhotrod (Aug 25, 2006)

TXHOTROD 44 Joe


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

mehansen - mike - 36


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Woodrow (i.e. Capt. Woodrow F. Call - Lonesome Dove...college nickname & favorite movie)

David Tuley, 28


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

"the marshall" --- "boomhauer"---- old enough to know better


----------



## wayne57 (Jul 10, 2006)

Eagle57---Wayne Shaw ---I guess I'm the oldest one to post so far. I'm 68--- I got to be old I'm txpaleriders (Brad) dad. And I don't understand his post eather.He was born the same day as my Mustang that is the only way I can remember how old he is.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

wayne57 said:


> Eagle57---Wayne Shaw ---I guess I'm the oldest one to post so far. I'm 68--- I got to be old I'm txpaleriders (Brad's) dad. And I don't understand his post eather.He was born the same day as my Mustang that is the only way I can remember how old he is.


UH OH!! The cats out of the bag.

I'm almost exactly 182 dog years younger than wayne57. And that's the only way I can remember how old he is.


----------



## balvarez (Mar 6, 2006)

balvarez.............Bob Alvarez............52..... 'til Nov


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Speckwrangler - "aka" Billy Kirchheiner 35 feel like 45...


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

echoduck jr-- austin -- 15


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Viking48 - Tom - 58


----------



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

Seachaser05 ---- Joel Cooper --- 57 and holden


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

Ruff-----------Raul---------------39


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

*Trying to hang in there*

Elkhunter49 = Bev Baker 45 years old and and praying everyday
that I can make another birthday or two.

P.S. the 49 in Elkhunter 49 is the GMU number where I Elk hunt
in Colorado.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

rangerjohn but then i bet everyone guessed that ^^^(its up there)
john (some call me chris and that is another long story) 
32 yrs old in october.

SUA SPONTE


----------



## huntn4surf (Apr 20, 2006)

huntn4surf.............sean gilstrap..............32


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

TXDRAKE......... Jason Davenport..........36


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

gotta weigh............aka........joe dirt or turtle or.........nuts there is over a hundred of them...michael for the name "they" gave me....over 341,649 hours with out a over haul..now YOU do the math....Proud AMERICAN father of Two angels.....almost angels four and two years old! gottaweigh............Yea,we can clean that up.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

OOOOOps for got my last name .......HENDERSON,later


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Johnny Rayburg 36


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

SeaDeezKnots....Steven Robinson...holding steady at 29.

You'll probably never see me in a picture posted on this board because I never catch any fish to photograph.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Harbormaster...........Harbor Master................84 and holding!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Harbormaster...........Harbor Master................84 and holding!


I'm so glad....We are running out of Birthday Cards...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

chiefcharlie said:


> I'm so glad....We are running out of Birthday Cards...


 Candles are the problem!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Name and Age*

Jesse------------------28


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Derek-----16


----------



## Jus corey (Oct 14, 2005)

Juscorey... Corey...31


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

fishbowl365......Ray.....45


----------



## LessSpicy (Aug 16, 2006)

LessSpicy Michael, 34


----------

